# Brisket- Smoked and sous vide



## chipnputt (Dec 6, 2018)

i cut a brisket in half (brined one for corn beef and smoked into pastrami) and one for smoked brisket. 

I seasoned it Texas style, just salt and pepper.  Smoked it for 6 hours at 260 with apple chips. Took it off and bagged it for sous vide at 155 for 24 hours. I know this is backwards to most suggestions, but it tuened out wonderfully.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 6, 2018)

Now that's different. Has to be juicy. A lot of people complain that the flat is too dry when smoking till tender, usually over 200 degrees. Would you do it that way again?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 6, 2018)

Yup this technique works. It’s a great way to do flats. Tried it a while back with great results. 

Here’s the link: 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brisket-flat.262707/


----------



## dr k (Dec 7, 2018)

Yum. I have a flat in the freezer I've been wanting to try the 155 for 24hrs in SV after smoking. I have a bottom round in the fridge to do first but havent nailed down the duration in a 136 SV bath after smoking around 200. .


----------



## chipnputt (Dec 16, 2018)

Finished the pastrami today, 11 days making corn beef, cleaned and seasoned, then smoked for 4 hours at 250.  Bagged and sous vide for 48 hours at 140.  Tastes fantastic. Made some dressing that is a cross betwen russian and thousand island, marbled rye, sauerkraut soaked in homemade ale with swiss cheese for a grilled Reuben


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2018)

How did you sous-vide the meat at 240 deg. F ????


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 16, 2018)

The pastrami looks fantastic. Good job on the uncured brisket too.


----------



## chipnputt (Dec 16, 2018)

daveomak said:


> How did you sous-vide the meat at 240 deg. F ????


I place in a vacuum bag and used my sous vide circulator.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2018)

You can't get water to 240 unless it's in a pressure cooker..    I think 240 is a typo...  :)


----------



## chipnputt (Dec 17, 2018)

daveomak said:


> You can't get water to 240 unless it's in a pressure cooker..    I think 240 is a typo...  :)


Thanks for pointing ot my error, it should be 140, i will edit it


----------

